# Cleaning Off The Top Of Slideouts



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I remember a thread a little while back about cleaning off the roof of the slideouts before closing them. I found this in the new products section of the latest Good Sam Highways magazine. Looks like a good idea.

rvslidesweep

Mike


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I saw that too but I think for what it is $80.00 plus shipping is a bit steep. I might make one in the spring. Looks like pool supplies to me. Hope he makes a lot of money









John


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I have been on the lookout for a collapsable step ladder in the 6 - 8 foot range. If I can find one that is lightweight I will buy it and take it with me. I could see it being all sorts of useful. I checked out the sweeper but it looks pretty awkward to me. Has anyone else used it?

What does everyone else do to clean off the slide before you bring it in?

Reverie


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

The "super broom" doesn't seem to be a bad idea, but I'm with Reverie, I'd like a small, lightweight ladder to do that and other things...

I just haven't found one I like that doesn't cost $200+!

Chet.


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

I also like to clean (and sometimes dry) the slideouts before retracting them.
I have a folding 6' fiberglass ladder that I bought about 15 yrs ago for my electrical contracting business. As I recall it was fairly expensive, $200 I think. But since I already own it, I take it with me on every trip. It is a little heavy, but I put it in the pickup bed to







the load in the TT. It can also be used as a 12' straight ladder to get up above roof level if needed. It folds down to about 3' long and 1' high laying down.

Steve


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I'm pretty dense so I have to ask a question that may be obvious to everyone else. Do you mean the ladder is either a 6' stepladder or a 12" straight ladder? That sounds perfect. I wonder if they still make it. If you think about it, the next time you see the ladder please post the manufacturer and model number. I would really appreciate it.

Reverie


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

Yes, these ladders can be used as either a 6' step or a 12' straight ladder. You can also lock one end section at about a 45 degree angle for use in a stairwell or to reach over some obstruction, etc. They also fold into an upside down W which will support a plank for use as a mini staging. I haven't seen another fiberglass one ever, but there are lots of aluminum models out there. Mine is made by "Versaladder" and is a type 1A industrial ladder which will support 300 lbs. One brand which comes in different sizes is "Little Giant", but they are in the $400 range. We use them on the ladder trucks at my real job. Home centers carry one that is less expensive and unless you use it every day for work, I'm certain you will have it for many years. Aluminum ladders are also lighter than fiberglass, just don't use them when working near live wires.
Thanks,
Steve

PS try this site www.dtep.com/climbtek.htm?source=adwords

I discovered the Versaladder site disappeared last spring?


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Hey! I have a Versaladder too! Mine is 17' long though. Very handy, and can be set up in A-frame, straight, scaffold style, etc.

We used LITTLE GIANT brand at the fire station. They are very good ladders too. They made us stop using them to meet the stringent requirements of NFPA. (firefighter safety stuff) Mostly, the rungs needed to be spaced larger for our big boots. Great ladders though.

I use the Versaladder around the house, and OUTBACK.


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

My DW found a Cosco Superfold ladder at Wal-Mart last summer that we use in the Outback. It folds up and fits in my pass through storage between the pass through drawer and the bunk house.

http://www.target.com/gp/detail.html/ref=b...asin=B00008Z9ZB

Before I pull the slides in I use the ladder and a broom. It is also handy to have a ladder with you for who knows what.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

I have used this ladder and find it very easy to store and manipulate but it does not form and A frame only extension.

http://www.superstuffcentral.com/telestep/products.asp

Additionally Werner has an entire line of Telescoping Multiladder - MT Series
that should meet most needs.

http://www.wernerladder.com/

Jared


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> One brand which comes in different sizes is "Little Giant", but they are in the $400 range. We use them on the ladder trucks at my real job.


We had one of them too, until it got bent up in an in advertant aerial bedding incident, now it not only can be used on stairs, but also around corners if you know what I mean. The Chief of Department we had at the time didn't think we needed to replace it (he felt like we were spending his own money), so it never did get replaced.

That thing really came in handy.

Tim


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

We used to lay the LITTLE GIANT up onto the wings of USAF aircraft to climb in and rescue pilots/fight fire. They decided it was dangerous for us to climb because of the rung spacing.

Isn't it dangerous to climb ANY LADDER on the wing of a burning aircraft? How 'bout the ones with bombs, missles, and bullets? 

I need a raise.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

The nicest thing about working on F-4s was they had their ladder built-in. Same with the A-10. I think anytime I climbed on a jet, even though it wasn't on fire it was dangerous.

Reverie


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

Tim and Jolly,
I love all this talk about ladders, aerials, fire, rescue, danger, cheap bosses, raises. It's amazing how much we all have in common. What's that expression???
Oh yeah! Same clowns, different circus!
Steve


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I see you've met my boss!


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

Maybe that was "same circus, different clowns"? My boss is pretty good, I must admit. When it comes to getting more money from the city or even grant money, he does better than any other chief we've had. He describes his job as "My job is making sure you have what you need to do your job".

Back on topic. The slideout tops are solid and support my weight without screaming in pain. I sweep and dry the slideouts just before bringing them in each time. Every 3 or 4 trips, I clean the seals with a damp towel inside and out by sliding the towel under the seals and wiping away any dirt where I can't see it and then treat them with "303 protectant". This keeps them soft and slippery so they don't stick to the rubber roof and tear. It also prevents damage from sun, ozone, etc. I treat all the seals and tires with it.

Steve


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

What I liked about Navy a/c is they all had built in ladders. Probably explains why the F-4's had them, as the Navy spec'd them, and the AF liked 'em so much they bought 'em too!

As far as the circus clowns, our current Chief is pretty good at getting us what we need. He is the direct opposite of his predecessor, and take's advantage of every grant he can. We just delivery of a new ladder tower to replace our 1981 LTI, with two more pumpers, and a heavy rescue (unmanned) in the works in the next three years, as well as an additional engine company on the west side of town. That will be the first expansion of the our fire department since 1974.

As far as the original topic's, I sweep the slide before I put it away, and wash it when I wash the rest of the coach at home. I hadn't thought about wiping down the interior seals though. That is a good idea. I will have to try the 303 stuff too! Thanks for the tips.

Tim


----------

